# kostenlos SMS versenden mit PHP



## surffix (2. Juli 2002)

Hi

Ich würde gerne privat mit einem PHP Skript SMS versenden.
Dazu gibt es schon einen Eintrag.
Dort wird das PHP Skript PHP von Sourcecode empfohlen.

Doch leider finde ich keine Server Daten.
Hat jemand von euch welche????


MfG

Alex


----------



## Subwoover (2. Juli 2002)

Wo isn das Script zm versenden?

Würde mich voll interessieren


----------



## erik s. (2. Juli 2002)

jo, mich auch .. das wärs ja, kostenlos sms versenden *träum*

 mfg


----------



## mageDSA (2. Juli 2002)

Würd mich auch interessieren ^^


----------



## reto (2. Juli 2002)

*das auch haben will* =)

Schon möglich, das es sowas gibt, aber ich denke mal das mit Server der SMS-Gateway gemeint ist. Den gibts aber wohl nur gegen Bezahlung... und ich nehme an, dass du wohl kaum hunderte von verschickten Kurzmitteilungen bezahlen willst, oder?


----------



## Rev (2. Juli 2002)

ähm sorry das ich eure träume zerplatzen lassen muss.. wenn ihr mal die suchfunktion benutzt hättet würdet ihr jetzt schon mehr wissen da wir das thema hier schonmal groß und breit diskutiert haben.. zum versenden von sms benötigst du nen sms gateway und die gibbet nicht umsonst..


----------



## eViLaSh (2. Juli 2002)

wieviel kostet denn so ein ding ?  


also ich hab in der suche nichts gefunden, zumindest nicht in diesem board


----------



## gecko (2. Juli 2002)

dann schaut doch mal auf hotscripts.com ..
dort gibt es diverse sms-scripte. muessten auch einige mit deutschen sms-gateways bei sein .. und wenn es keine kostenlosen / freien mehr gibt: mir war so als gaebe es z.b. auf uboot.com als registrierter user eine bestimmte sms-anzahl pro tag umsonst, das koennte man sonst mißbrauchen


----------



## Rev (2. Juli 2002)

das wäre allerdings illegal


----------



## gecko (2. Juli 2002)

aehm nein!
du hast dort deinen account und hast fuer diesen deine frei-sms ... ob du die nun automatisiert oder manuell abschickst, interessiert die ja nicht.
einen sms-bomber wirst du daraus ja auch nicht bauen koennen/wollen?!


----------



## Tob (2. Juli 2002)

*NIx ist umsonst, nur der Tod und auch der kostet das Leben ...*

Also ich benutze die hier, ist immer noch günstiger als mit meinem mobile .... 
http://www.prosms.info/?preise

tob


----------



## Slimie (2. Juli 2002)

hi,


time2bcool das nehm ich immer  700 zeichen sms (!!!) und 25 darf man pro tag senden, allerdings kann man auch mehr nur als ich immer so 50 pro tag hatte hab ich mal ne böse email bekommen und jetzt funtzn bei mir 2 nummer nich mehr an die ich senden will... aber sonst coole sache!!!


*winkewinke*
-slim0r-


----------



## Rev (2. Juli 2002)

@ tob ich benutz die auch.. welche erfahrungen hast du bi sjetzt mit denen gemachT? 
also sms über uboot oder so per script ist (laut agb) verboten


----------



## Tob (2. Juli 2002)

@ Rev ich versteh jetzt nciht ganz was das ganze mit uboot zu tun hat...
habe aber ansonsten eigentlich ganz gute erfahrung mit denen gemacht. Einzig ist die Sache mit dem preis ich glaub da ist die Mehrwertsteuer noch nicht dabei,das hat mich bei der Ersten rechnung ein wenig überrascht. Ich benutze übrigens das prepaid angebot.
Hattest du irgendwelche probleme mit denen oder warum frägst du ?!?!
zum versenden der SMS benutze ich ein eigenes php script, falls das das prob ist, das kannste von mir haben, ist halt nicht dokumentiert ....

tob


----------



## Rev (3. Juli 2002)

@ tob: das mit uboot war auf gecko bezogen..


die mwst kannste als firma eh absetzen 
ich bin eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden mit denen, bis auf das die zu teuer sind.. schau mich grad nach nem anderen angebot an, hab nur leider noch keins gefunden was so viele features hat.. ich benutze die neue php class von denen iss eigentlich ziemlich gut find ich


----------



## gecko (3. Juli 2002)

@Rev: das mit uboot war ja nur ein beispiel ... hab mich mit denen konkret nie beschaeftigt .. wenn die sone klausel in den agb's haben, dann isses natuerlich pech, aber im prinzip spricht ja nichts dagegen, sich sein eigenes sms-interface dort draufzusetzen. dann halt nen anderer anbieter der dies erlaubt.


----------



## Tob (4. Juli 2002)

@gecko 
ich halts für unwahrscheinlich dass du einen Anbieter findest der soetwas erlaubt, ich meine warum sollte er ?!!??!? verursacht doch nur kosten für ihn....

@Rev
Firma ?!?! ich bin Schüler äh war Schüler, wenn mans genau nimmt bin ich seit einigen tagen sogar Arbeitslos   
Falls du wirklich noch was günstigeres findest, bitte schnell posten ...
tob


----------



## dave_ (4. Juli 2002)

er muss es ja nicht erlauben.
Wenn er es nicht verbietet reichts


----------



## Tob (4. Juli 2002)

das würde ich dann aber als rechtliche grauzone bezeichnen...
je nach dem wie exzesiv man das dann nutzt kacken die einen glaub ich schon an ....

tob


----------



## dave_ (4. Juli 2002)

Klar !
ausserdem ist noch werbung bei dem sms dabek, denke ich.

Wer SMS verschicken will soll auch dafür zahlen. 22 €uro für für 200 SMS ist nun wirklich verzahlen, oder will da wieder wer nen service aufmachen ? 

Wenn ich ein handy hätte, würde ich mir so ein paket mit 200 sms holen und dann halt freunden ein passwort geben womit sie über meine seite sms an mich senden können.


----------



## dennislassiter (27. Juli 2002)

Es gibt Hoffnung...
jeder sagt, man benötigt einen eigenen SMS-Server....

meld dich bei TELEWORD an...
Dann unterschreibe den Vertrag

Du zahlst dort keine Einrichtungsgebühr und keine Grundgebühr!

Du zahlst für:
TEXT-SMS: 0,11 €
LOGO-SMS: 0,15 €
KTON-SMS: 0,15 €

Es ist dir überlassen, was du verlangst, und wie...
Es wird die Möglichkeit über eine 0190-Nummer abzurechnen..
Wenn du Werbung in die SMS reinmachst, und noch einen Sponsor beim Abschicken der SMS aufrufst, dann kannst du dein Geld auch wieder bekommen...

Der versender der SMS kann als Handynummer oder als Text angegeben werden...

es wird auch ein PHP & ein Perl Script zur verfügung gestellt...

@godwich:
22 € für 200 SMS entsprechen 0,11 € pro SMS...
reden wir vom gleichen Anbieter?


----------



## dave_ (27. Juli 2002)

http://www.prosms.info/?preise 
von dem spreche ich. 

Mittlerweile hat sich meine meinung doch etwas geändert. 

Ich habe ja kein handy und daher wusste ich nicht genau was eine sms kostet, ich dachte immer so 0.25 €

aber ne sms, die man übers handy verschickt kostet ja auch nur ~10 cent, da schicke ich doch lieber übers handy ! (obwohl ich ja keins hab  )


----------



## dennislassiter (27. Juli 2002)

Ich zahle, glaube ich 0,17 € pro SMS vom Handy

aber mein Anbieter ist besser: Keine Grundgebühr!


----------



## LordScript (19. Februar 2004)

;-) 
Hallo Leute!

wenn, Ihr SMS preiswert versenden wollt, geht doch auf http://www.ak-software-systeme.de. Dort habt Ihr die Möglichkeit für 9 Cent eine SMS zu versenden.
Das Beste ist, dass Ihr jeglichen Absender eintragen könnt! 
Das ist echt Preiswert.
;-)


----------



## EngelchenB (19. Februar 2004)

man könnte doch auch den SMS-Gateway von ICQ missbrauchen.... 

ich weis die daten nicht mehr auswendig aber ich glaub es war 
ne mail an sms@icq.com
Betreff: AN Nummer
160 Zeichen Text...


----------



## undertaker (19. Februar 2004)

Hi!
hm ich weiß ja nciht wo ihr herkommt aber ich schreibe meine sms auf 
http://www.a1.net/sms und http://www.sms.at! auf beiden soviel i will gratis jeweils ´so um di 400 zei´chen weiß net genau... aber halt nur in good old Austria!

Und zum ICQ.... das funktioniert schon seit 2 jahren nciht mehr glaube ich mit dem senden von ICQ-sms


----------



## EngelchenB (19. Februar 2004)

mhhh immer diese ausis 

Naja ich glaub ich frag mal nen Freund von da ob er mir nen acc macht *g*


----------



## dennislassiter (21. Februar 2004)

http://www.sms-selling.de
kostet nur ein paar cent


----------

